# Help please Spanish bottle valve fitting



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi all

I have got hold of a Cepsa butane Spanish gas bottle and free flow valve.
Problem I am having is connecting the valve to the bottle.
There is a rubber ring round the neck of the bottle connection, that seems to large to accept the valve.

Is this the correct valve?

Is it supposed to "clip" on, it says on the valve,Quick coupling.

Hope our Spanish residents can help.

Regards
Stan


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

That looks like a calor butane connector. Go to a local Bricolage.Ferreteria and obtain one like this Jumbo Adaptor for Spain on the gaslow site
http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm

If you cant find one and are in Spain tell me where you are. I always have a spare one to hand


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats not a Valvula libre And wont fit a Spanish Repsol/Cepsa bottle . local Repsol/Cepsa depot sould have one


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for reply, so it seems I have the wrong valvula libre.
My motorhome gas runs off 50mb, I have looked at jumbo adapter and can't
tell if it will connect directly to my German regulater. (not wall mounted)

I wont be in Spain until February and had hoped to get it setup before I left the uk.

I have searched and searched the net for a picture of this valvula libre 

Looks like I will have to wait until I get to Spain to sort it out.

Thanks again
Stan


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the valvula connected to the German 50mb reg! hope it helps . T


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Terry 

Now i am getting somewhere, just got to hope now the regulator will clear the top of the Cespa bottle collar. 

Thanks again 

Stan 

ps dont want to push my luck, but do you know any Spanish web sites I could buy one from before I set out for Spain in February.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Why dont you buy it from Gaslow. Its on the link I sent you. Just scroll down to it. They call it a jumbo connector. It should just clear the rim around a Cepsa bottle.
Gaslow part No •01-6010/01-1671


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Ken

Will do now I know its the correct one, has I said in earlier post I couldn't tell from picture on Gaslow if my German regulator thread would fit.

Regarding the thread sizes afraid I haven't got a clue, unless its Whitworh or BSF

Thanks again to you and Terry I believe I am sorted now.

Stan


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I will be back in the uk in a week (merseyside) Will post one to you , thats if you have not took c7kens advice.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you, your very kind.

Will PM you

Stan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Been searching for years for a valvula libre - no such luck!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Snigger !


----------



## ajkaway (Jan 28, 2006)

We bought a repsol bottle and regulator vwith a screw fixing, an adaptor from a caravan shop 13 euro and the screw-in red calor connection allows the Spanish bottle to be used.


----------

